# A big box of cameras and stuff



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Jan 5, 2015)

*Well, what can I say? I have got a big metal box of cameras and photo equipment probably from the 70s and 80s, telephoto lenses, wide angle, filters, etc......
Would anyone like to trade with me for, let's say, a modern digital Nikon, or one of those up-to-date small digital cameras? I am not saying a real expensive one, maybe one of those that radio Shack has on sale now,  write me, let's make a deal*


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2015)

It might help if you posted some pictures of the goodies in question.  It's hard to judge what a fair trade is  if all you know is that the other person has "some stuff".


----------



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Jan 5, 2015)

tirediron said:


> It might help if you posted some pictures of the goodies in question.  It's hard to judge what a fair trade is  if all you know is that the other person has "some stuff".


Yes, Good idea, I'll see when a get around to do that,


----------

